# Replacement windows



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Replacing windows this summer and received a quote from these people, Vinyl Sash of Flint. Any one had any experiences with them them?


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Better Business Bureau gives them an A+ rating.No complaints or unresolved issues with the company in the last 12mos/3yrs.Depending on the price,they would be on my list.I don't know anything about them,just read the BBB report under google.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

jd4223 said:


> Better Business Bureau gives them an A+ rating.No complaints or unresolved issues with the company in the last 12mos/3yrs.Depending on the price,they would be on my list.I don't know anything about them,just read the BBB report under google.



thanks


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Get quotes from other companies. Wallside was good for me. they will replace windows anywhere in the state. Price all companies out.
Not saying Good or bad about any window replacement company. 
Need to really do your homework.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] windows in flint did mine and a good job.they beat wallside and [email protected] ward bros prices by a lot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone but Wallside. 
I know two jobs done by them and both parties are quite disappointed. 
Anything from poor workmanship to schedules not met. 
A long time ago I sold window jobs, we sold this window: http://www.weathergardwindows.com/windows/
I thought it was a good product back then.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

canyard said:


> [email protected] windows in flint did mine and a good job.they beat wallside and [email protected] ward bros prices by a lot.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
D&W in Davison did ours 7 yrs. ago, couldn`t be happier. I broke one 2 wks. after they put them in, called in the late morning to get another window, they had a guy out the next morning to replace it, only paid for labor, window was free of charge.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

I install all Alside window and siding products if my job calls for their replacement. When installed properly I can stand behind their product with my own guarantee (money).

http://www.alside.com/index.aspx?page=79


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

gideon, what kind of windows do you have now??? if you
have wood!!! ever think of repairing them, and not replacing???
IWR (independent window repair) think there out of chesterfield or 
shelby... google IWR.com think that should get you to the website...
hope this helps dave..


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Anyone but Wallside.
> I know two jobs done by them and both parties are quite disappointed.
> Anything from poor workmanship to schedules not met.
> A long time ago I sold window jobs, we sold this window: http://www.weathergardwindows.com/windows/
> I thought it was a good product back then.


Oops My mistake. 
I meant Hansons not Wallside. My apologies to the Wallside folks.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Oops My mistake.
> I meant Hansons not Wallside. My apologies to the Wallside folks.


 What was wrong with Hanson Windows?


----------



## orrick (Jun 1, 2013)

I do not know about hanson or wallside but I suggest you to give the project to any company just visit the previous project which has done recently by them and also collect the comments of that owners about these companies.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

shoelessjoe said:


> What was wrong with Hanson Windows?


My friends experiences were mostly with the installation and the people making promises that were not kept.
The product was OK as far as they have reported.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2ESRGR8 said:


> My friends experiences were mostly with the installation and the people making promises that were not kept.
> The product was OK as far as they have reported.


Hanson charges way too much.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

2ESRGR8 said:


> My friends experiences were mostly with the installation and the people making promises that were not kept.
> The product was OK as far as they have reported.


 I heard they were a ton of money but a decent window. Ive run across a lot of horror stories about these "window" companies, most of which I would attribute to being to fast/busy so the customer service actually lacks.


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

I have Hanson windows, there the worse pieces of junk I've ever wasted money on.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

PappaM said:


> I have Hanson windows, there the worse pieces of junk I've ever wasted money on.


 Whats wrong with your windows Pops?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Both hansons and wallside suck. I went with anderson for our picture window. Got wallside for our other windows and when I can swing it, replacing them with anderson.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

To each there own I guess, we've had Wallside windows and doorwalls for over ten years now and couldnt be happier if I had spent twice as much on a more expensive product.

In regards to Anderson Windows, my BIL/SIL have the crankout models that are less than ten years old and between the continious crank/gear boxe failuires and sealing issues would tell you the last windows they would ever buy would be an Anderson product


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Burksee said:


> To each there own I guess, we've had Wallside windows and doorwalls for over ten years now and couldnt be happier if I had spent twice as much on a more expensive product.
> 
> In regards to Anderson Windows, my BIL/SIL have the crankout models that are less than ten years old and between the continious crank/gear boxe failuires and sealing issues would tell you the last windows they would ever buy would be an Anderson product


You aren't the first person to dislike the crank type windows. I have Andersons in a couple houses and love em, but they aren't the crank types they are sliders. What's nice is they are easy to clean (all from the inside) and they are guaranteed for life. How are the Wallside cranks? Maybe that crank design is the issue, because most people I know that have Anderson are quite pleased with them. Just something to consider.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

GBF, I was just giving an example of what my BIL/SIL experiences were with their Anderson windows, our Wallside windows are sliders. No issues, they work fine, seal fine and are easy to clean as well.


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

shoelessjoe said:


> Whats wrong with your windows Pops?


I'd tell ya but by the time I was done I'd be dead


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I had Wallside installed over 25 years a go, and after about 20 years one seal failed letting in condensation on a fixed window, one call, and they still had the exact size on file of what they initially installed and replaced it with a smile and of course for free.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

PappaM said:


> I'd tell ya but by the time I was done I'd be dead


 They aren't a very complex unit to work with, but, I've found some don't even bother to call. I had a lady just railing me up and down about how the window wouldn't lock and I'm a piece a crap. Turns out she had the double hung and didn't make sure the upper sash was in place before she tried to lock them leaving the sash's unaligned, went off for almost 2 years before I finally got the call. Went out and showed her what the problem was, and she came back with "im not tall enough to reach it". I didn't tell her what I thought but reassured her if she ever has a problem I'll be out the same day just like I told her the day she bought, its a gaurantee. It took her daughter to call me 2 years later before I heard about an issue, from what I understood she bad mouthed me thru out the neighborhood.


----------

